
Engineering Empathy - ianrtracey
https://medium.com/@iantracey/engineering-empathy-158b60dc661e
======
some_account
Good article and very significant to creating the best cultures, but
unfortunately there is no way to get into a top tier tech company with your
social skills alone. Making other people feel good is not even part of
American culture.

Compete, compete, compete. Feelings are for the weak. Logic, puzzles, problem
solving, they don't need emotional skills. Actually they get in the way of
that.

If you don't feel happy at work, just use Prozac. Be a machine. Not a human.

Yes. Sarcasm.

